# AOC Gaming Q27G2U Curved 27 Zoll Monitor Beste Settings



## flavourlol (10. Mai 2020)

Hey leute,

bin schon die ganze zeit am rumswitchen bei den Einstellungen. Hat jemand vielleicht gute Einstellungen fürs Gamen? Spiele sehr gerne CS:GO oder auch andere BR Spiele. Sollte ich die Overdrive Funktion auf "strong" setzen oder ganz aus machen? Und was würde das bringen? Was bringt es wenn ich den Low Input Lag aktiviere? Bringt es auch überhaupt etwas den Game Mode einzuschalten? Vielleicht hat ja jemand mehr Erfahrung mit diesem Monitor. Würde gerne das maximale fürs gaming rausholen.

Beste grüße

erazer


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Mai 2020)

Das kannst du testen ob strong oder normal Einstellungen.

Nutze bei Google den UFO Test.

Dann siehst du ob der Monitor schlieren macht.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2020)

Natürlich schliert er in dunklen Bereichen, bei schnellstem Overdrive dann sehr wahrscheinlich wieder overshoot.
Für schnelle Spiele hätte ich eher nen TN oder IPS geholt.


----------



## flavourlol (10. Mai 2020)

Hatte ich auch erst vor, dann wurde mir der Monitor empfohlen.


----------

